# Security System



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought a Cyclone Gray 05 on Thursday but I haven't taken delivery yet. I was curious about the "content protection" security system in the GTO. I neglected to ask about it at the dealership and the brochure doesn't really tell you much. Is it an active system with an alarm or just a starter immobilizer? :confused


----------



## Monte (Oct 13, 2004)

On the 2004's you have to hit the lock button to set the alarm.
The doors do not lock on their own. I wish there was a way to make the
doors lock & the alarm set if you forget to hit the lock button.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

Your key really is the "key" to getting a goat to run. Inside that behemoth GM calls a key and we tote around, is circuitry that coordinates with the car on a random security code to allow the car to start. If you look at the key, you will see a metal nub on it...this is a contact that completes the circuit...no BS. Without the actual key, there is no starting the car. There is only one facility in the US that can "cut" these...good and bad for us...they're pricey too so don't lose them.

So, I wouldn't say it's a simple immobilizer, but rather an advanced one. Holdens were the most stolen vehicle in Oz until they came out with this key...now, the only way they're stolen is by flatbed. 

As for the rest of the system, it will tell you on the dic when you get in after it's been tripped, where someone tried to get in. Do this...pop your trunk, press the lock key, wait a minute, close the trunk lid part way and open it back up (trip the alarm), press the button to stop it, get in and read the dic.

Hope this helps.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm actually very content with the factory alarm system. Although I did opt to purchase a tracking system offered by Mobile Guardian (mymobileguardian.com) through the dealer. We recently had in our family a Dodge Caravan stolen from out front of our house so I wanted to have something more to protect my vehicle. This system actually can immibolize the car, track via the internet all across the country, tell you the speed it's going, send a signal to your mobile device to let you know the car's alarm has been activated and/or your e-mail address. Really good system. Better than LoJack in my opinion, as this is only local coverage and not nationwide.

Question? I did not know that the alarm would activate if I opened my trunk while the system was armed. It never did it for the first month of me having my car, but the other day it caught me off guard and just decided to go off when I opened my trunk. Kinda scared me.  I hope this is not the beginning of the electrical problems I've been hearing about. :confused Has anyone had a similar problem??

Snafu - I kinda like the look of the GTO without the rear spoiler - Nice :cool


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

If you use the trunk release button on the key, the alarm will not go off...if you left it popped, lock the car and wait about 30 seconds for alarm to arm, then go to open it, the alarm will sound. No electrical gremlins to worry about...it's doing what it's supposed to.

Thanks for the compliment...I love it spoilerless. 

For some reason it won't allow me to upload attachments and my


----------



## m8d2run (Feb 1, 2005)

nice pics of your car what size wheels do you have?


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

btchplz said:


> I'm actually very content with the factory alarm system. Although I did opt to purchase a tracking system offered by Mobile Guardian (mymobileguardian.com) through the dealer. We recently had in our family a Dodge Caravan stolen from out front of our house so I wanted to have something more to protect my vehicle. This system actually can immibolize the car, track via the internet all across the country, tell you the speed it's going, send a signal to your mobile device to let you know the car's alarm has been activated and/or your e-mail address. Really good system. Better than LoJack in my opinion, as this is only local coverage and not nationwide.
> 
> Question? I did not know that the alarm would activate if I opened my trunk while the system was armed. It never did it for the first month of me having my car, but the other day it caught me off guard and just decided to go off when I opened my trunk. Kinda scared me.  I hope this is not the beginning of the electrical problems I've been hearing about. :confused Has anyone had a similar problem??
> 
> Snafu - I kinda like the look of the GTO without the rear spoiler - Nice :cool


Bitch,

LMAO, sorry I had to. Anyways how much did you spend on your Mobile Guardian Unit? I am very interested in obtaining two of these and was curious how much Per Locate cost and if there was any reduction in Insurance Premiums? Thanks for any information you can supply.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

m8d2run said:


> nice pics of your car what size wheels do you have?


Thanks.  

18x8.5" 245/40/18 Toyo T1-S up front
18x9.5" 275/35/18 Toyo T1-S in rear


----------



## rook82 (Jul 8, 2013)

Did the 2004's come with factory installed security system? My father has one and its just now starting to act up. He has to fiddle with the remote....which I believe is a euro key fob....it has that lion thingy on it instead of the pontiac logo. It starts then IMMEDIATELY dies. Any ideas as to the problem?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

rook82 said:


> Did the 2004's come with factory installed security system? *YES *My father has one and its just now starting to act up. He has to fiddle with the remote....which I believe is a euro key fob....it has that lion thingy on it instead of the pontiac logo. It starts then IMMEDIATELY dies. Any ideas as to the problem?


Security alarm yes.... 

Some debadged the Pontiac and cloned them to a Monoro. Personally I think they look like $hit when they do this, I seen G8's done.. transforming into a Commodore and it looks shabby... thats just my taste.. This is your lion thingie. 

The remote's battery may be dieing. The battery doesn't last forever. Some can take it apart and replace the battery but from factory, it was set up for the purchased of a new one. .... you may want to consider a new remote or attempting to take it apart and replacing the battery.


----------



## rook82 (Jul 8, 2013)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Security alarm yes....
> 
> Some debadged the Pontiac and cloned them to a Monoro. Personally I think they look like $hit when they do this, I seen G8's done.. transforming into a Commodore and it looks shabby... thats just my taste.. This is your lion thingie.
> 
> The remote's battery may be dieing. The battery doesn't last forever. Some can take it apart and replace the battery but from factory, it was set up for the purchased of a new one. .... you may want to consider a new remote or attempting to take it apart and replacing the battery.


My father was told from a GM dealer that they didnt come installed. But the car needs tuned due to a cat failure code....it does smell a bit gasy....they told him a price of $200 for tuning and disconnecting of the security system. Its got stainless steel headers and 3" exhaust all the way back. Sounds really nice.....but previous owner put rubber band tires and stiffer shocks on it so its lower than factory....he hates it...feels ALL the bumps! LOL


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

As far as I know the 2004 had a security alarm. The GM dealer doesn't know what he's talking about. TYPICAL. I just looked at a Cosmos Purple on a dealers lot locally and the red light in the dash was flashing.......Perhaps a 2004 owner will chime in here......

Look at your dash... is there a red light that flashes? Why would they tell him a security alarm was not installed then offer to disconnect it as part of the 200.00?? What does your owner manual say? 

My opinion judging by the keyfob being 9-10 years old your key fob may be the culprit. Have the car's computer scanned if you did and it just shows the CAT code then the Fob would be the next ting to check. You should have 2 key fobs.... If you don't you were short changed. The other keyfob would be the same age unless it were replaced. 

That key fob works with your BCM if the signal is that weak.. and not working right you will have problems.


----------



## rook82 (Jul 8, 2013)

GTO JUDGE said:


> As far as I know the 2004 had a security alarm. The GM dealer doesn't know what he's talking about. TYPICAL. I just looked at a Cosmos Purple on a dealers lot locally and the red light in the dash was flashing.......Perhaps a 2004 owner will chime in here......
> 
> Look at your dash... is there a red light that flashes? Why would they tell him a security alarm was not installed then offer to disconnect it as part of the 200.00?? What does your owner manual say?
> 
> ...


The dealer is saying that it may be an after market alarm that was installed. Yes he was short changed as he only has 1 key.....it may have been a repo....who knows! I'll check to see a red light....I dont drive it as much since its his car.

Will replaceing the battery kill the programming?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

rook82 said:


> The dealer is saying that it may be an after market alarm that was installed. Yes he was short changed as he only has 1 key.....it may have been a repo....who knows! I'll check to see a red light....I dont drive it as much since its his car.
> 
> Will replaceing the battery kill the programming?


The factory security had a flashing red light seen on the cluster. I don't know what an aftermarket one does. A new key fob must be programed to the BCM. My bet is the security codes that came with the car are no longer with it. I wouldn't think replacing the battery if you can..... will wipe out the programming but a new keyfob will have to be programmed to the BCM.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Changing the battery in the fob is a tedious process. I actually did one a couple of years ago, and it worked, but I didn't like the way it looked when it was finished. You have to pry it open to work on in and glue it back together when you're done. It also involves some soldering to remove/replace the battery. But it looked kind of mickey moused when it was finished IMO. I ultimately bought two new ones. The first three posts i this thread show how to do it but it doesn't show how to open it up and his glue job came out much neater than mine........:
Key Fob Battery Replacement...w/pics - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Just buy a spare fob from a GM parts place and the requisite keyblade. In fact, you don't even need a new keyblade, you can just move it to the new fob and then program it yourself. I only got one key with my car and have bought a spare just in case.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've heard that you can't program a fob that was programmed to another car...i.e. a used fob. Is that true?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, you'll want a new fob.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I wondered about that. All three of mine work but two of them are new and the other is the old one that I changed the battery in. Is there a limit as to how many can be active for the car at one time like there is with some other cars?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I recall hearing once that it was something like 4-5 stored fob codes on the computer.


----------

